# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Just a few pics

## Miss Honey

My count is down to 40 days . Nothing like Vacation pics to go with my morning coffee.

----------


## jesswade

Great Pics Miss Honey!

----------


## Miss Honey

It's always nice to see pics on here.

----------


## SLP

Love your pictures. Thanks for sharing them with us.

----------


## conway scott

A couple of pictures I like

----------


## conway scott



----------


## Jaherring

Very nice! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Miss Honey

Nothing like those sunsets

----------


## conway scott



----------


## conway scott

Another picture

----------


## BoyMackie

Stepping High Ganja Festival...lol

----------


## conway scott

Just a couple of tourists enjoying a meal

----------


## Toban

Where is the 1st picture taken.  I can't recall the location.  Nice pics though. Does bring back memories.

----------


## conway scott

The picture of the birds was taken during breakfast at Charela

----------


## conway scott

A little traffic control

----------


## conway scott

Love the sidewalk

----------


## Miss Honey

Saturday morning coffee time.

----------


## Miss Honey

hmmm don't know how to turn these pics

----------


## Rainford Rainz

Absolutely beautiful pictures! Just gotta love our little island of Jamaica! Amazing  :Smile:  !!

----------


## conway scott



----------


## Miss Honey

Morning coffee

----------


## conway scott

The street view

----------


## JohnNYC



----------


## conway scott

This is why we return every year

----------


## Miss Honey

Xtabi

----------


## conway scott

almost sunset

----------


## Jaherring

Very nice photos!

----------


## conway scott

The view looking at Charela

----------


## conway scott

Island Magic

----------


## conway scott

Have lots of picture but can only post 1 at a time because we only have satellite internet connection out here in the country

----------


## Miss Honey

View from Pushcart. Nice sunset views.

----------


## Miss Honey

The cabin room is one of the small cottages at Catcha. Nice private decks on the back of them.

----------


## *vi*

Enjoying your pictures, Miss Honey.  Thank you for sharing.  Are the cottages on the Catcha cliff side or the gardens?

----------


## conway scott

Beach Landmark

----------


## Miss Honey

The cottages are at Catcha. Actually a decent value.

----------


## Miss Honey

Conway I love this section of the beach.

----------


## SoloTraveller

> Conway I love this section of the beach.


I've only stayed there once, but White Sands has a strong gravitational pull that drags me there almost every day for hours on end.

----------


## Whynot

Who has a better beach with the low trees than Charela? Nobody,not even CSA.

----------


## Miss Honey

Never stayed at Charela but the beach looks beautiful

----------


## captaind

Does Charela allow day visitors to the beach and sell food/drink?

Thanks

Cap

----------


## conway scott

The answer to both of your questions is yes.  I have stayed at many different places and I would say without a doubt that Charela has the best beach front.  The palm tree are great for shade when needed

----------


## Bnewb

> Does Charela allow day visitors to the beach and sell food/drink?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cap


Capt...the last time I checked...it was $25us to use their beach, loungers,  pool etc...the $25 goes towards food and drinks.

----------


## captaind

> Capt...the last time I checked...it was $25us to use their beach, loungers,  pool etc...the $25 goes towards food and drinks.



Sounds worth a try. We'll certainly spend the 25 on food/drinks

Thanks

Capt

----------


## Rob

Capt,

Just stopped by Charela and the current price is US$20 per person. And as Lisa mentioned, the entire cost can be redeemed in food and beverage!

That makes an easy day on the beach even easier....

----------


## captaind

> Capt,
> 
> Just stopped by Charela and the current price is US$20 per person. And as Lisa mentioned, the entire cost can be redeemed in food and beverage!
> 
> That makes an easy day on the beach even easier....


Perhaps a new Cosmo's for us We always spend 5,000 at Cosmo's plus tip

Looking forward to it!

Thanks

----------


## conway scott

Another view from Charela

----------


## Miss Honey

look at that soft sand

----------


## conway scott



----------


## Irine

Across from corner bar?

----------


## conway scott

The picture was taken just past the center of town. Not sure what was on the other side of the road

----------


## TAH

> Across from corner bar?


Yes.

----------


## conway scott

Early morning calm.

----------


## Whynot

WoW  that is great info.....We will be at CoCo so we can go there to change it up. 


> Capt,
> 
> Just stopped by Charela and the current price is US$20 per person. And as Lisa mentioned, the entire cost can be redeemed in food and beverage!
> 
> That makes an easy day on the beach even easier....

----------


## conway scott

Flat lands

----------


## Miss Honey

> My count is down to 40 days . Nothing like Vacation pics to go with my morning coffee.


Love this beach

----------


## JohnNYC

Conway, 
                Like your shot from in front of White Sands / Nirvana.  How about this from a few feet further. In front of Idle

----------


## JohnNYC



----------


## Miss Honey

> My count is down to 40 days . Nothing like Vacation pics to go with my morning coffee.


John NYC Im so ready to check out Idle Away. Its my first time there. Probably the fanciest place Ive ever stayed in Negril. Next year I want Whistling Bird.

----------


## JohnNYC

Sorry for the repetitive photos. My iPad had the hiccups, or maybe it was just me

Miss Honey, you're going to love Idle!  It's a nice cozy, modern style place. The staff can't be beat!  Perfect location on the beach. Right next door to Coco for great breakfasts, and across from Best in the West for a lunch snack. We'll be there again in a few months.

----------


## Miss Honey

Yes I’m thinking it’s gonna spoil us to our go to spot.

----------


## conway scott

The sidewalk,most important improvement in the last 20 years

----------


## conway scott



----------


## Miss Honey

Catcha view

----------


## Georgia

14 days....
These guys promised me Hotel California next time I come... hope they've been practising.  :Biggrin New:

----------


## conway scott

Late afternoon sun

----------


## Georgia



----------


## conway scott

Storm on the horizon

----------


## conway scott

Just before you cross the bridge into town

----------


## kwhizz



----------


## kwhizz



----------


## kwhizz



----------


## kwhizz



----------


## JohnNYC



----------


## JohnNYC



----------


## conway scott

Sexist?

----------


## JohnNYC

Sexist? That's exactly what I thought when I saw your pic. They would never get away with that here, especially these days. Maybe it's a woman looking for a good man.

----------


## conway scott

Negril  River from the bridge

----------


## conway scott

Best sunset on this trip

----------


## Slightly Stoopid

Un retouched photo - Caf Roma storm - No filters - Shoot with an old Skool Cannon Rebel 35 MM
Tuff Gong studios - Kingston

----------


## conway scott

Over the bridge

----------


## JohnNYC

View from the beach veranda at Nirvana

----------


## JohnNYC

Rob, 
         What am I doing wrong?  Most of my photos come up sideways, even when I'm sober.

----------


## kwhizz



----------


## kwhizz



----------


## kwhizz



----------


## kwhizz



----------


## Miss Honey

8 sleeps

----------


## Miss Honey

omg. really I put them on upside down

----------


## conway scott

Only in Negril would you see a sign like this

----------


## stonyplainclint

Been to that location on the beach, but her real store in on the cliffs if i remember correct

----------


## conway scott

Beach business

----------


## Weeboy1

> Attachment 49814


Kwhizz, where is this restaurant?
Isn't familiar.

----------


## Weeboy1

Nevermind, just had to zoom in!

----------


## jojo p

Hi Miss Honey. it's driving me crazy... that love bus pic..... 4 years ago, New Years eVE ... ????  :Smile:

----------


## kwhizz

> Nevermind, just had to zoom in!


Catch a Falling Star............Best Restaurant on the Island !!!!!

----------


## Miss Honey

Yes JoJo. That was NYE 4 yrs ago. man time flies.we have been arriving on thanksgiving the last few yrs. this yr we are going early. I messed up my hubs vac. gonna be nice when he retires we can pick anytime of the year.

----------


## conway scott

A little bit of everything

----------


## JohnNYC

view from Catcha
.veiw from lower Veranda at Nirvana

----------


## conway scott

Moments before sunset

----------


## conway scott

Woke up to a surprise this morning.  Still long wait until our next trip to Negril in March

----------


## Miss Honey

Conway is that the white fluffy stuff or heavy frost. We leave Sat morning. It’s suppose to be 22 here that mor.

----------


## conway scott

That is the first snow of the year.. Will all be gone by this afternoon.  Not that uncommon in this part of Mass

----------


## tranquilitygurl

> Woke up to a surprise this morning.  Still long wait until our next trip to Negril in MarchAttachment 49828


Wow, I'm from Western Mass but currently live in Atlanta.  I was there is September for the Big E.  Where are you located in Western Mass?

----------


## conway scott

Conway, which is west of the Conn River and south of the Vermont border

----------


## conway scott

Landing under the bridge near town

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Woke up to a surprise this morning.  Still long wait until our next trip to Negril in MarchAttachment 49828


Fire up that hot tub until March.

----------


## conway scott

Downtown looking toward the west end

----------


## conway scott

Courtyard in Charela

----------


## conway scott

Just another day at the beach

----------


## conway scott

Near Rick.s

----------


## Georgia

Got my fruits!

----------


## conway scott

The jump at Rick's

----------


## JohnNYC

It's amazing how that water looks 2 feet deep!

----------


## Weeboy1

> Got my fruits!


Hi Georgia,
Remember fondly that beautiful lady almost every morning.
Is her name Corlis or Cordis? Or ..? Bad with names. But look forward to her smiling face in 11 days.
Plus 3 in the peg today...

----------


## Georgia

> Hi Georgia,
> Remember fondly that beautiful lady almost every morning.
> Is her name Corlis or Cordis? Or ..? Bad with names. But look forward to her smiling face in 11 days.
> Plus 3 in the peg today...


I call her Cortis but maybe its Curtis if something else.
Its pouring (thunder&lightning) this evening .... we are trying to track down the Jets game!

----------


## Weeboy1

Cortis! I believe that's it.
Jets kicked tonight 4-1
be there in 10....
enjoy the rest of your stay!

----------


## conway scott

Front of Charela

----------


## Jaherring

Very nice beach area!

----------


## Georgia

The patty man cometh

----------


## Weeboy1

Norm!!!

----------


## rooster

Ya..big time Norm....can't wait to catch up with him for the usual beach snack

----------


## Weeboy1



----------


## conway scott



----------


## Miss Honey

Attachment 49836

----------


## conway scott

Just before sunset

----------


## McBriGuy

Am coffee

----------


## Irine

Did you swim in the caves while you were there?




> Attachment 49836

----------


## BikerMike

10 years ago

----------


## BikerMike

Where are we ?

----------


## JohnNYC

> Am coffee


McBriGuy, Looks like Pisces lower level at Catcha?

----------


## JohnNYC



----------


## JohnNYC



----------


## conway scott

Dogs enjoying beach time

----------


## McBriGuy

Virgo. Last morning is today, and moving as slow as possible. Monday starts the new countdown ;-)

----------


## JohnNYC

Sorry, had my room names mixed up. Lower level of the new buildings, closest to Banana Shout. Great room

----------


## conway scott



----------


## conway scott

Negril River

----------


## conway scott



----------


## conway scott

On the way to the west end

----------


## conway scott

View from Charela

----------


## JahCruiser



----------


## conway scott



----------


## BikerMike

Near the Blue Mountain Coffee shop

----------


## conway scott

Round about

----------


## conway scott

Calm day at the beach

----------


## JahCruiser



----------


## conway scott

West End Road

----------


## conway scott

Just your typical vendor

----------


## conway scott



----------


## JahCruiser



----------


## JahCruiser

sorry but can't turn right side up ... makes no sense to me   :Smile:

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Capt...the last time I checked...it was $25us to use their beach, loungers,  pool etc...the $25 goes towards food and drinks.


Any idea what the Charela policy is on visitors? We are staying there and we have a bunch of friends staying at different places on the beach. Everywhere I have stayed on the beach you can have a visitor, or two, or three with no hassle.

----------


## JohnNYC

> sorry but can't turn right side up ... makes no sense to me


I have the same trouble posting pics.  It may be how we held the camera while taking the photo.

----------


## conway scott



----------


## Mike_D

> Any idea what the Charela policy is on visitors? We are staying there and we have a bunch of friends staying at different places on the beach. Everywhere I have stayed on the beach you can have a visitor, or two, or three with no hassle.


Visitors are welcome to use the beach at Charela, but they must purchase a $15 voucher that can be used as credit toward food and drink at Le Vendome. (If the visitors are coming from Mirage, they actually give you the voucher for free).

If the visitors are just going to the restaurant, then no problem - no voucher needed.

----------


## captaind

> Visitors are welcome to use the beach at Charela, but they must purchase a $15 voucher that can be used as credit toward food and drink at Le Vendome. (If the visitors are coming from Mirage, they actually give you the voucher for free).
> 
> If the visitors are just going to the restaurant, then no problem - no voucher needed.



Miss G and I had lunch there two weeks ago. Really nice place. 

Thinking it will be our replacement for Cosmo's 

Cap

----------


## JahCruiser

It is right side up on both my phone and my computer??
Only 1 that I have had this problem with

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Miss G and I had lunch there two weeks ago. Really nice place. 
> 
> Thinking it will be our replacement for Cosmo's 
> 
> Cap


$15 for visitors? - Buy a round of RS and stay all day I reckon. I guess they need to keep things under control. It will be less expense ($0) for us to to visit friends at _______, _______, and _______.  The latter may require a US$3 donation to the security guard benevolent fund. 

 :Encouragement: 

Cap - My wife and Friends and I had two very good dinners at Le Vendome last February. The Chef at Coco was putting out some good grub too. The lobby mac and cheese was awesome.

----------


## Bnewb

Kold...many places are charging non-guests to be on their property now. Too many people using the property's beach, facilities, chairs without spending a dime...some even bring in food and/or drink from other places.  :Confused:

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Kold...many places are charging non-guests to be on their property now. Too many people using the property's beach, facilities, chairs without spending a dime...some even bring in food and/or drink from other places.


Ya Mon they need to keep things under control for everyone's benefit. I do not fault them at all. Too many people behave like narcissistic a$$holes these days.

----------


## JohnNYC

> Kold...many places are charging non-guests to be on their property now. Too many people using the property's beach, facilities, chairs without spending a dime...some even bring in food and/or drink from other places.


That's just RUDE!  Some people have no manners or consideration.  
I don't let my kids go to a friends house for a play date with out some cookies or ice cream. I'd be too embarrassed to sit on someone's property without patronizing their business.

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> That's just RUDE!  Some people have no manners or consideration.  
> I don't let my kids go to a friends house for a play date with out some cookies or ice cream. I'd be too embarrassed to sit on someone's property without patronizing their business.


.

----------


## Slightly Stoopid

Ya'll wanna talk RUDE ...
Running out to the beach @ 7 AM ...
putting a towel on a beach chair - & never returning - for hours on end 
Seriously

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Ya'll wanna talk RUDE ...
> Running out to the beach @ 7 AM ...
> putting a towel on a beach chair - & never returning - for hours on end 
> Seriously


.

----------


## Slightly Stoopid

Easy solution - flip the towel into the dirty bin - the beach chair becomes available for anyone to use. 


Ha.... I like it !!!

----------


## JohnNYC

> i've noticed that wherever i go outside the states, folks wearing US flag speedos are not embarrassed by anything. let alone leaching off someone's property. and they seem to be multiplying at an alarming rate.


I wear my flag often and proudly! But you'll never catch me I in a speedo, or mooching off of anyone. My usual reach is in August at Nirvana or Idle, so plenty of lounges for all. I'm sure the obnoxious and inconsiderate gene's aren't exclusive to the Great 'Ol USA

----------


## daviddooley

Come on kold ass, don't spread that anti American stuff, not becoming for such a diplomat. Besides, I may want do drop in on you, especially if you are spending $15 and buying a round.

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Come on kold ass, don't spread that anti American stuff, not becoming for such a diplomat. Besides, I may want do drop in on you, especially if you are spending $15 and buying a round.


.

----------


## conway scott

Under the palm trees at Charela

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Under the palm trees at Charela


Thanks for the pics.  62 days and that could be my dumb ass! Any idea what a RS cost at Charela?  Need to get mi budget straight Mon.

----------


## bigga

Not sure where you get this American stereotype thing, in my 40 years of traveling to the rock I have observed the exact opposite of people being cheap

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Not sure where you get this American stereotype thing, in my 40 years of traveling to the rock I have observed the exact opposite of people being cheap


.

----------


## captaind

What happened to the pictures that this thread is supposed to be about.

Enough politics.

Cap

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> What happened to the pictures that this thread is supposed to be about.
> 
> Enough politics.
> 
> Cap


Politics sucks. Let us enjoy the beauty that is Negril.

----------


## Slightly Stoopid

Back on da rails ...

----------


## Slightly Stoopid



----------


## captaind

*Linston and I:*



*Miss G and Sassy from Seastar*



*The family:*

----------


## Todd



----------


## Todd



----------


## Mike_D

Glad to see this thread back on track!

Nice pics, Cap! We had a chance to hangout in Ms. Izell's yard when Linston took us up to Zion Hill. Wonderful woman.

Todd - looks like the seas are angry at Home Sweet Home. One time when we were the only guests staying there during the slow season, rough seas washed the ladder away from the cliffs. The few staff members on site didn't know how to swim, so they sent me into the water with my snorkel mask and a rope to "swim it up". good times!

----------


## conway scott

Front of Charela

----------


## conway scott

Tropical rain storm

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo



----------


## Kold Ass Mofo



----------


## summer1

Nice,Thanks for sharing

----------


## conway scott



----------


## JahCruiser

sunset from Pushcart January 2015

----------


## Stoners6



----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

some oldies

----------


## conway scott



----------


## conway scott



----------


## Miss Honey

Good memories

----------


## conway scott

Hello

----------


## conway scott



----------


## conway scott

Negril River

----------


## conway scott



----------


## conway scott



----------


## Kold Ass Mofo



----------


## conway scott



----------


## Todd



----------


## conway scott



----------


## Miss Honey

MoBay

----------


## stonyplainclint

This is a lot of Welcomes via Club Mobay, and our name will be on one of those next Monday!

----------


## conway scott

Herb?

----------


## Todd



----------


## Todd

> Herb?


That grew quite a bit since February.

----------


## conway scott

2 days later someone cut it down

----------


## Todd

> 2 days later someone cut it down


Montana may have "harvested", it was his plant.

----------


## JahCruiser



----------


## JahCruiser

Any suggestions on how to not have pictures turn sideways

----------


## jojo p

Wow ! That picture is postcard beautiful !!!

----------


## JahCruiser

From balcony at Idle Awhile

----------


## JohnNYC

> Any suggestions on how to not have pictures turn sideways


I often have the same problem. I think it's the way the camera is held when the photo is taken.

----------


## conway scott



----------


## Slightly Stoopid

We're havin' a Reggae Christmas !!

----------


## conway scott



----------


## Irine

Of all the pictures I have taken in Jamaica, and I have thousands, this is probably my favorite.

----------


## JDd

hey.... i think i no that guy

----------


## captaind

Rasta get 'im picture taken.

Cap

----------


## JahCruiser

roflmao

----------


## conway scott



----------


## TAH

> Montana may have "harvested", it was his plant.


That was quite a bit away from being ready. Many weeks.

----------


## conway scott



----------


## Todd



----------


## conway scott



----------


## Todd



----------


## Slightly Stoopid



----------


## conway scott



----------


## johng

Everybody great photos on this thread. Conway Scott very nice!!

----------


## Russ In Mn



----------


## Russ In Mn

Getting Excited!!!

----------


## Irine

Totally classic picture  LIVING LIFE TO THE FULLEST!!!

----------


## conway scott



----------


## johng



----------


## Kold Ass Mofo



----------


## Jaherring



----------


## JahCruiser



----------


## JahCruiser



----------


## Jaherring



----------


## conway scott



----------


## johng



----------


## captaind

Linston, Jerry, Captd and Wayne at Sands 1980

----------


## johng



----------


## captaind



----------


## Irine

So what would it cost for you to come and get us in MoBay with the boat? that would be cool.

----------


## captaind

> So what would it cost for you to come and get us in MoBay with the boat? that would be cool.


Picture is 1978. I imagine she sleeps with the fishes by now,,,or maybe not

Cap

----------


## JohnNYC

[QUOTE=Jaherring;198139]

Ahhhh.  My favorite spot (and jump) at Catcha.

----------


## captaind

*Linston at 13 years old!

*

----------


## conway scott



----------


## conway scott



----------


## BikerMike



----------


## conway scott



----------


## conway scott



----------


## conway scott



----------


## Todd



----------


## Todd



----------


## Rumlover

Great reef pics!!

----------


## conway scott

Early morning calm

----------


## Todd



----------


## conway scott



----------


## JahCruiser



----------


## Todd

That's a way cool pic Jahcruiser.

----------


## johng

nice and warming

----------


## captaind

*1978*

----------


## johng



----------


## BikerMike

Those were the Daze !

----------


## BikerMike



----------


## conway scott



----------


## Todd



----------


## yamon



----------


## Miss Honey

Warm memories

----------


## conway scott



----------


## Jaherring

My wife posing in a tree at Canoe.

----------


## Todd



----------


## WiscoTravelers



----------


## dawick75



----------


## dawick75



----------


## dawick75



----------


## JohnNYC

Dawick
              Do be a hater. Sometimes I'm a little crabby until I get my buzz on.

----------


## dawick75

> Dawick
>               Do be a hater. Sometimes I'm a little crabby until I get my buzz on.


How am i a hater john?

----------


## JohnNYC

Just joking. That's a great pic!

----------


## dawick75

A little slow on that one john..freezing my behind off here in Wisconsin!! NO worries. Soon come!!14 days.

----------


## JohnNYC

> A little slow on that one john..freezing my behind off here in Wisconsin!! NO worries. Soon come!!14 days.


I'm at 2 degrees in NY, but I'm sure you need the JA sun more than I do. Enjoy! Please have a Splif and one of Norman's patties for me.

----------


## Mfloyd

-2F in West Virginia this morning.....

----------


## BikerMike



----------


## BikerMike



----------


## Odinson

I love this shot, used to love this view.  From the BCC room 10 porch.  Someone (you know who you are) put a wall up there for increased security (which I never saw as an issue) that blocked this view.  It looks like the BCC may be open again?  I saw some reservations being made on their website.

----------


## JahCruiser



----------


## JahCruiser



----------


## JohnNYC

JC. That's my favorite spot on the entire beach, under the tree at Idle.

----------


## Jaherring



----------


## JahCruiser

Arrived Saturday 
Rained all day today
Sun today

----------

